# Looking 4 Someone 4 Uvalde Texas Hunting Lease



## DONTHATE (Apr 12, 2005)

Is Anyone Interested In A Hunting Lease In Uvalde County, Texas? I Have 30 Acres Of Prime Hunting Land, I Am Interested In Leasing Out. I Am About 20 Minutes South Of Gardner State And 20 North Of Uvalde. I Am 5 Miles Off Hwy 83 In Ranch Encino. This Will Be The First Time (i Have Owned The Land For Almost 10 Years) I Will Lease It Out. You Will Be Responsible For Setting Up Feeders, A Place To Stay (i.e. Tent, Camper Etc..). You Will Be Hunting At Your Own Risk. There Is Already Blinds Set Up However. That Is The Only Thing Set Up. There Is Also A Hog Trap You Can Set Up While You Are On Your Hunt. The Lease Would Be For The Entire Deer Hunting Season. From Owning The Land For Several Years I Know There Is Plenty Of Game To Hunt.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

You have PM


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

you have a PM, please give me a call


----------



## DONTHATE (Apr 12, 2005)

As Soon As I Get Home Later Tonight I'll Inform You With More Detailes .


----------



## DONTHATE (Apr 12, 2005)

I AM HOPING TO GIVE A LITTLE MORE DETAIL TO MY DESCRIPTION, I REALIZED (AFTER SEVERAL EMAILS) THAT I WAS DESCRIBING MY LAND AS IF EVERYONE HAD ALREADY BEEN THERE. MY 30 ACRES IS IN THE MIDDLE OF SEVERAL TRACKS OF LAND. IT IS ABOUT 5 MILES OFF THE MAIN HIGHWAY. IT HAS ELETRICITY, BUT DOES NOT HAVE WATER OR PLUMBING. WE USUALLY GO TO GARDNER STATE PARK TO BATH AND BRING BOTTLED WATER TO WASH UP. IT HAS A FRONT BARBWIRED FENCE, BUT DOES NOT HAVE A SIDE FENCE ON THE LEFT. ON THE RIGHT THE OWNER OF THAT TRACT HAS BEGUN USING HIS ACREAGE TO BREED DEER. SO HE HAS PUT UP A 8 FOOT FENCE TO KEEP HIS LIVESTOCK IN. IT IS PRETTY RUFF TERRAIN. IF YOU HAVE EVER BEEN TO UVALDE YOU KNOW IT IS A BEAUTIFUL PART OF TEXAS. IT IS CALLED TO HILL COUNTRY FOR A REASON. IT IS A ROCKY TERRAIN AND EXCEPT FOR A SMALL CAMP SITE WE HAVE CLEARED, THE REST OF THE 30 ACRES IS ALL NATURAL. THERE IS A SMALL TRAIL WE HAVE WORKED THROUGH WITH ATV'S. BUT OTHER THAN THAT IT IS AS GOD HAS CREATED IT. IT IS IN THE MIDDLE OF TWO HILLS. IT DOES SLOPE UP TOWARDS THE BACK OF THE LAND. I WISH I HAD SOME PICTURES TO ATTACH. BUT I AM AFRAID WE ALWAYS TAKE THE OLD CAMERA, NOT THE DIGITAL. IT IS A WONDERFUL PIECE OF LAND THAT I AM WANTING TO SHARE WITH OTHERS. IN THE SUMMER WE USE IT AS CAMPING LAND MAYBE TWO WEEKENDS OUT OF THE SUMMER (ALMOST ALWAYS THE 4TH OF JULY). BUT, OTHER THAN THAT YOU WILL BE FREE TO AND SET UP YOUR FEEDERS. I WILL JUST ASK THAT YOU LET ME KNOW, BECAUSE IF NOT, THE OTHER LAND OWNERS WILL BE ALARMED. THEY WATCH THE PLACE FOR US WHILE WE ARE AWAY. YOU CAN PLAN TO HUNT DURING DEER SEASON AS MUCH AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IT IS REALLY ONLY BIG ENOUGH FOR TWO HUNTERS AT A TIME. YOU CAN PLAN TO HUNT FOR DEER, WILD PIG, TURKEY, BOB CATS, PORCUPINES, AND RAMS. I HAVE EVEN SEEN A WILD LAMA (OF CORSE I DIDN'T SHOOT IT). THERE ARE SEVERAL GAME RANCHES ALL AROUND THAT TERRORITY. SO IT PROBABLY HAD ESCAPED, BUT THERE IS ALL TYPES OF WILD GAME. I UNDERSTAND NOT HAVING WATER IS AN INCONVIENCE, SO IF YOU ARE INTERESTED HERE ARE A COUPLE MORE RULES. THERE IS A MAX OF 2 RIFLES AND HUNTING ONLY DURING DEER SEASON. YOU WILL BE HUNTING AT YOUR *OWN RISK*, SINCE THIS LAND IS NOT INSURED. THE *ACTUAL LEASER* WILL BE EXPECTED AT EVERY HUNT.AS I STATED EARLIER, I WOULD NEED TO KNOW WHEN YOU WERE PLANNING TO GO TO SET UP AND MAINTAIN YOUR FEEDERS. A SIMPLE PHONE CALL WILL DO. I DIDN'T REALIZE THE RESPONSE I WOULD RECEIVE. THIS IS A FAMILY OWNED LAND, THAT WE HOPE SOME DAY TO PASS ON TO OUR CHILDREN. WE HAVE HAD MANY FAMILY CAMPING VACATIONS OUT THERE AND REALLY TRULY LOVE IT. SO, KEEPING THAT IN MIND I EXPECT FOR WHOEVER THIS IS LEASED TO,RESPECT THE LAND. YOU WOULD NEED TO MAKE SURE TO TAKE CARE OF YOUR OWN TRASH, AND YOU ARE WELCOME TO CAMP ON THE THE LAND IN A TENT OR TRAVEL TRAILER. YOU ARE EVEN WELCOME TO LEAVE YOUR TRAVEL TRAILER OUT THERE DURING THE SEASON. BUT YOU ARE EXPECTED TO LEAVE IT AS YOU FOUND IT. WITH THAT BEING SAID IF YOU ARE STILL INTERESTED P.M. ME WITH YOUR PHONE NUMBER AND INFO AND I WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO GIVE YOU A CALL...THANKS ROBERT


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Do you have a price for the lease yet?


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*I sent you an email...*

If you get a chance you can email me back at [email protected]

Regards,
James


----------



## mudcat (Apr 22, 2005)

you have a pm


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

I think he has several PM's......


----------



## DONTHATE (Apr 12, 2005)

Here Is The Posting For The Question Everyone Seems To Be Asking. I Am Asking $2,000.00 For The Season. You Would Be Able To Start Feeding As Soon As The Payment Is Made. Sorry For The Late Reply I Have Been Out Of Town.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry fella, that is ludicrous. You have to be kidding me? :headknock

In Rancho Encino....dude...that's a subdivision.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

What BorderBandit said. I was wondering if he was selling or leasing for $67/ac. For rough camping? Wow.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

*Hmm?*

??????? OOO kay----nevermind, uhhh thanks anyway.


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

Man! I pay that for 6000 acres with facilities, but did loose a Jeep last week.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mexico Hunter said:


> Man! I pay that for 6000 acres with facilities, but did loose a Jeep last week.


ROFL!!! I guess that's the price you pay on those discount ranches.


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

Not laughing on this side about loosing the Jeep, it could happen anywhere. But that doesn't make it any better. When I hunted in Texas we had stuff broken into all the time.

The price for 2 guns is $2k each for 30 acres or a total of $133.33 per acre. And the ranch is high fenced on 1 side. Remember, part of that 30 acres is the primative camping area. Also, don't forget about the fence line barrier they passed, what is that 100yards? You probably have 20 acres for 2 people to hunt. Now that is something worth ROFL!

No thanks, I will keep my 1 mile via GPS lease rule. Maybe someone wants to get on my lease at $66.67 per acre, that would be $400,020 per gun. And at 15 acres per person I can fit 400 hunters on it for a total of $160,008,000 per year. Man I can buy a fleet of Jeeps for that kind of money, any takers? Shoot, I'd even supply a new Jeep Rubicon and replace it every 2 weeks of the hunting season for any taker to use during their stay. I'll even clean the deer!

Just my 0.02, you can't blame a guy for trying!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

For that amount of money I'd even dress up as the camp ******.  *I said dress up fellas, nothing more sickos LOL*


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

LOL!!!!!!

That made me laugh out loud here at the office!!!!


----------



## kns2papi (Sep 11, 2004)

Where can i call u to set up payment. Please email at

[email protected]


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

You'd better be kidding. Hell for a couple of hundred more I'll put you on some big deer. lol


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Whitecrow said:


> What BorderBandit said. I was wondering if he was selling or leasing for $67/ac. For rough camping? Wow.


Yeh, thats not quite the type of hunting we were doing. If you get to see a deer on this place in that area all season your doing good. I can't believe this was even posted.

 :rotfl:


----------



## kns2papi (Sep 11, 2004)

281-667-8436


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

i knew somebody would take it


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

unreal


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hey TX, you get my PM the other day?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I was actually running out the door when I got it. That's why I didn't respond to it. However, have gotten no response from the rancher.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

This the deal you emailed me about PR? Cuz if it is I haven't got a response from him either.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

yep


----------

